# Best jobs towards 2nd year visa



## becksie86 (Jun 19, 2013)

What type of jobs in Perth should I be looking at doing to go towards my 2nd year visa ? I'm not there yet but will be applying for my whv in next few month. But not sure what work I should be doing for 3 months to go towards it  not very good at this stuff .
Will be hoping to go defacto after a year so work might be easier to find but until then I need to earn a living 

Thanks


----------

